
Ask HN: How do you scrape Linkedin? Is it legal now after the recent ruling? - swe_eats_world
As far as I can see, Linkedin still seems to block all scraping. It doesn&#x27;t seem to be possible to scrape public profiles on linkedin. Did I misinterpret the ruling?
======
jasonjs
It may be legal for you to do so (for now), but it doesn't mean that they are
obligated to make it easy.

